

[Android][Game] Memk – game for your Brain - S1Lv3R
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.silverstuffgames.memk.lite

======
S1Lv3R
Please feel free to share yours opinion.

~~~
kseistrup
I'd like a configurable delay before the balls appear. Often they seem to
appear while my finger is still pressing “Next”.

